# how to connect computers located in two different cities???



## nitesh (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi! 

Our companies has two offices (1) in Gandhidham which is main office and (2) is in Baroda

=== In Gandhidham office ===

*  There are 30 computers connected in LAN
* 6 Computers running Win98, 1 computer is Win 2003 server (Standard edition) which is 

configured as File Server rest computers are Windows Xp.
* There is no Domain Controller, computers are connected in Workgroup.
* All the users working on customized software designed in VB6.
* Database connectivity is provided through SQL Server 2000 which is installed in Windows 

2003 server.
* All the nodes need sto be install all the necessary softwares like VB6, Crystal Reports, 

SQL server client installation to run the customizied software.

=== In Baroda office ===
* There are two computers
* one is windows 2003 server and one is Windows Xp.


=== The need ===
* We want to connect Baroda office Computers with Gandhidham office so that Baroda office 

computer can use the same connectivity of Gandhidham office data.

=== How to connect both offices ===
* Through bsnl broadband? Which business scheme? Unlimited or any other?
* What is VPN? how to use it for our need? 
* What is static ip address? How to use it for our need?
* Both VPN and ip static address is provided by BSNL broadband? how to use it?
* any other method except broadband???

=== other questions ===
* Where to ask this kind of questions other than digit and Yahoo answers for help ???

Thank you.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 20, 2007)

modes of remote connectivity is possible by some wan devices like
FRAME RELAY,VPN,STATIC ROUTING USING HIGH END ROUTERS,

I will prefer FRAME RELAY and VPN because a good secure and reliable connectivity, so buy a CISCO VPN 3000 CONCENTRATOR, send your mail id i will give you complete details, also one more thing in this connection environmemt any Laptops included ?


----------



## nitesh (Dec 20, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> modes of remote connectivity is possible by some wan devices like
> FRAME RELAY,VPN,STATIC ROUTING USING HIGH END ROUTERS,
> 
> I will prefer FRAME RELAY and VPN because a good secure and reliable connectivity, so buy a CISCO VPN 3000 CONCENTRATOR, send your mail id i will give you complete details, also one more thing in this connection environmemt any Laptops included ?



* my id is niteshgoswami at yahoo.com
* no laptops included in this environment

? Broadband connection is needed for this type of remote WAN connectivity???
? what will be cost of this setup?

thanks...


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 20, 2007)

broadband is mandatory, i sent you mail come to chat to my gmail right now

dude why are you offline, i sent your scenario see your mail


----------

